# Kangal Puppies in NY



## carress (Nov 22, 2008)

I hope this is ok. I've been a troll here for a couple years, and have seen some postings, so I think it's fine, but if not- delete.

I have a purebred Kangal Dog Litter due in two weeks.

The breed is phenomenal, and I wouldn't trade mine for the world, but she seems an entire different species than my lab. If you don't know them, you'd do well to read up. I was torn between this and a Maremma, ad 

Dad is registered, Mom is not. I'm considering registration, but haven't begun the process. Mom is of a recently imported Kangal line. 

Dad IS a house pet, he's a friendly, stubborn and large.
Mom is a guardian. She has been a barn dog and responsible for guarding goats or poultry most of her life. 

I haven't yet set prices- will after whelping. These will be unregistered, so will cost significantly less than registered. Also, since I'm not a regular breeder, there won't be a new litter of siblings anytime soon- if ever.

Please let me know if you're interested. 
I'm in NY, and prefer to be somewhat local, but it may not pan out that way...


----------



## Boer2222 (Dec 17, 2013)

Just saw your post , I have Kangal's and know there is just not a better very large guard breed thousands of years of breeding and culling have produced a dog
Who knows their job, I have had many different breeds and NON compare


----------

